# Pier 1 Imports Halloween 2012



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmmm - must go check it out!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I checked their website, doing a search for Halloween, and quite a lot came up. Some really cute, nice stuff this year. I will definitely be picking up the pumpkin soap dispenser (like it better than the ghost) this year for my bathrooms. I thought their kitchen apron was very nice. 

_Also simply love their pre-lit halloween arch--very Tim Burton style! Pricey though, but ultra cool!! Man I would love to have this arch and gate set. I simply loved Nightmare Before and this set is just so reminiscent of Burton's style. Would be perfect for haunters who already have props a la Nightmare._

We will be near one of their stores running errands tomorrow and I'm hoping we'll have time to drop in and see what's stocked.


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Omg I love that arch!! I would love if it was a little cheaper


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

Pier 1 has a trelis arch gate with orange lights. Check out the black cat & other outdoor decorations. 
They also have indoor tree, ornaments, garlands, paper lanterns decorations, pumphin bowl with ladle.
I have to wait for coupons!


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

I dh could make that arch. Find you a fab shop and ask for a quote.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Makes me wanna start a Halloween tree! Eek maybe next year, or later. My monsters are too young.


----------

